
Technological Abundance: Interview with Multimedia Artist Torley - exolymph
http://exolymph.com/2016/02/25/technological-abundance-interview-with-multimedia-artist-torley/
======
brudgers
Linked transcript of interview: [http://exolymph.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02/Exolymph-inte...](http://exolymph.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/02/Exolymph-interview-with-Torley-2-7-2016-PDF.pdf)

